# Greta Van Fleet - The Battle at Garden's Gate sarà il nuovo album



## Pit96 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Come hanno annunciato oggi, il 16 aprile uscirà il nuovo album dei Greta Van Fleet, "The Battle at Garden's Gate"
Dopo aver svelato la prima canzone, "My Way, Soon", hanno fatto uscire nella notte il secondo singolo. Si tratta di "Age of Machine".
Canzone al secondo post


----------



## Pit96 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Age Of Machine


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2020)

Pezzone! 

Aspettiamo l'album


----------



## Pit96 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pezzone!
> 
> Aspettiamo l'album



Già, gran bel pezzo.

Qualche informazione in più:
L'album sarà composto da 12 canzoni
Due canzoni saranno chiamate "Broken Bells" e "Heat Above"
All'interno dell'album ci saranno riferimenti biblici o rivolti a diverse culture che appartengono a un mondo in cui si ricerca un qualche tipo di salvezza o illuminazione.

Peccato solo che bisognerà aspettare 4/5 mesi per l'album completo. Forse però alcune canzoni verranno rilasciate come è successo oggi o il mese scorso. Così ci sarà tempo per godersele piano piano.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Già, gran bel pezzo.
> 
> Qualche informazione in più:
> L'album sarà composto da 12 canzoni
> ...



Io ci sento sempre gli Zeppelin, è lo stesso sound. Ed è un mega plus. 

Nel mare magnum di m... odierna, 10,10,1000 Greta Van Fleet.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ci sento sempre gli Zeppelin, è lo stesso sound. Ed è un mega plus.
> 
> Nel mare magnum di m... odierna, 10,10,1000 Greta Van Fleet.



Le loro influenze sono chiare, però personalmente sento sempre meno l'istinto di accostarli. Se i Led Zeppelin erano un punto di riferimento fisso, ora si stanno distaccando piano piano per seguire la loro strada. La voce di Joshua, il cantante, non ha più quella somiglianza del primo EP per esempio. Poi va beh, le basi sono quelle e il sound proviene da lì. Ormai è il loro stile. Ma ci vedo uno sforzo nel trovare qualcosa di tutto loro. 
Che poi anche per me assomigliare ai Led Zeppelin è tutto fuorché una critica. Anche perché stanno sfornando dei grandi pezzi che scrivono loro. E la loro penna non è per niente male, anzi, ad avercene di band così


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> *Le loro influenze sono chiare, però personalmente sento sempre meno l'istinto di accostarli. Se i Led Zeppelin erano un punto di riferimento fisso, ora si stanno distaccando piano piano per seguire la loro strada*. La voce di Joshua, il cantante, non ha più quella somiglianza del primo EP per esempio. Poi va beh, le basi sono quelle e il sound proviene da lì. Ormai è il loro stile. Ma ci vedo uno sforzo nel trovare qualcosa di tutto loro.
> Che poi anche per me assomigliare ai Led Zeppelin è tutto fuorché una critica. Anche perché stanno sfornando dei grandi pezzi che scrivono loro. E la loro penna non è per niente male, anzi, ad avercene di band così


Ma è giusto che sia così, devono trovare personalità, altrimenti spariranno nel nulla. Finora sono sempre stati una tribute band dei Led Zeppelin. Poi chiaro, se paragonato allo schifo odierno, sono oro colato e ben vengano questi giovani, ma io vado contro chi sul web parla di "nuovi Led Zeppelin".


----------



## Pit96 (10 Febbraio 2021)

Ieri è uscita la tracklist completa dell'album:

1) Heat Above
2) My Way, Soon
3) Broken Bells
4) Built By Nations
5) Age Of Machine
6) Tears Of Rain
7) Sturdust Chords
8) Light My Love
9) Caravel
10) The Barbarians
11) Trip The Light Fantastic
12) The Weight Of Dreams


Oggi invece è uscito un nuovo singolo:
Heat Above


----------



## Pit96 (19 Marzo 2021)

Broken Bells


----------



## Pit96 (20 Marzo 2021)

Sui loro social descrivono così la nuova canzone:

"Broken Bells is what the fetter of society does to impact a pure and innocent soul. Our intention is to remove the obligation of generational synthetic expectations; break down these walls and not build new ones" 


"Broken Bells è ciò che i vincoli della società fanno per avere un forte impatto su un'anima pura e innocente. La nostra intenzione è quella di rimuovere l'obbligo delle aspettative generazionali, far cadere questi muri e non costruirne di nuovi" 




Si sta delineando un grandissimo album


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ieri è uscita la tracklist completa dell'album:
> 
> 1) Heat Above
> 2) My Way, Soon
> ...



Bellissima Heat Above!


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bellissima Heat Above!



Sì, l'introduzione con le tastiere è superbo.
Anche Broken Bells è un pezzone, l'assolo di chitarra mi piace un botto. 

Heat Above, Broken Bells e Age Of Machine sono delle grandi canzoni. My Way, Soon invece è un pezzo meno ricercato e articolato ma comunque godibile.
E venerdì esce il disco intero


----------



## Pit96 (16 Aprile 2021)

Finalmente è uscito il nuovo album!
Ho ascoltato tutte le canzoni, sono super soddisfatto. Per me un grandissimo disco, a tratti epico, il loro migliore. Si stanno evolvendo mantenendo un livello altissimo.

Tears of Rain una delle mie preferite


----------



## Pit96 (16 Aprile 2021)

Questo per me è il loro pezzo migliore insieme a Age Of Machine

*The Weight of Dreams*


----------

